# Boy or Girl



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

Rough night, long shifts. Next morning at work I drank about 6 cups of coffee to get to functional level. The coffee started to get to me while out on calls with my partner. I hit the restrooms at every hospital. Heading back to base my partner asks, "So is it a boy or girl."


----------



## EMTIsee (Oct 27, 2014)

Is your partner male or female.


----------



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

EMTIsee said:


> Is your partner male or female.



Male who assumes that all females between the ages of 12 and 80 is potentially pregnant.


----------



## EMTIsee (Oct 27, 2014)

That is a highly disrespectful comment. If not border line sexual harassment! I would assume that if he is your regular, run partner. He meant no harm.


----------



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

EMTIsee said:


> That is a highly disrespectful comment. If not border line sexual harassment! I would assume that if he is your regular, run partner. He meant no harm.



We're friends and he didn't mean anything by it. It seemed kind of humorous at the time.


----------



## EMTIsee (Oct 27, 2014)

I will agree under the circumstance. It is humorous. Glad i'm not the only one coffee goes threw.  Have you had the enjoyment, of having this problem on a three hour transfer? I hope you never do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2014)

lifeway said:


> Male who assumes that all females between the ages of *8* *and 80* is potentially pregnant.


Fixed it for you


----------



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

EMTIsee said:


> I will agree under the circumstance. It is humorous. Glad i'm not the only one coffee goes threw.  Have you had the enjoyment, of having this problem on a three hour transfer? I hope you never do.


 I do international medic work and in some of the more remote areas with long transfers it does get difficult at times.


----------



## EMTIsee (Oct 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Fixed it for you


  eight? Children should still be losing teeth. Not having a child of their own.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2014)

EMTIsee said:


> eight? Children should still be losing teeth. Not having a child of their own.


Should is the keyword. Welcome to the human race


----------



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

EMTIsee said:


> eight? Children should still be losing teeth. Not having a child of their own.



I couldn't agree more with you it's not just the physical capability of being able to conceive but having the emotional maturity and capability to be a mother.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2014)

Not the best resource but it was the first one that came up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_youngest_birth_mothers


----------



## EMTIsee (Oct 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Should is the keyword. Welcome to the human race



The computer and cellulare phone


lifeway said:


> I couldn't agree more with you it's not just the physical capability of being able to conceive but having the emotional maturity and capability to be a mother.



The human race has evolved to a point. Where there is no place to go; but down sadly.  I see more, Grandparents, raising children.  This creates a generation gap. Problems sometimes arise.  I can remember where most not all. Family's the children had the same last name. Once more added instability.


----------



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not the best resource but it was the first one that came up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_youngest_birth_mothers



Reading some of the ages of those mothers and who the fathers where and their ages a lot of appear to be abuse cases.


----------



## EMTIsee (Oct 27, 2014)

Disturbing isn't it.


----------



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

EMTIsee said:


> Disturbing isn't it.


Very, working as a student nurse and EMT those type cases are very hard to deal with emotionally. My heart just goes out to them.


----------



## EMTIsee (Oct 27, 2014)

lifeway said:


> Very, working as a student nurse and EMT those type cases are very hard to deal with emotionally. My heart just goes out to them.[/QUOT
> 
> Try not to let it bother you to much. I mean be human, show compassion. Just don't let it keep you up at night.


----------



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

Will do my best


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2014)

lifeway said:


> Reading some of the ages of those mothers and who the fathers where and their ages a lot of appear to be abuse cases.


Working in EMS we are often dragged into the scum of the human race. Abuse cases and neglect cases are fairly common depending in the area you work in.


----------



## EMTIsee (Oct 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Working in EMS we are often dragged into the scum of the human race. Abuse cases and neglect cases are fairly common depending in the area you work in.



I will admit to having to bit my tongue. When I responded to a trouble breathing and the daughter was screaming. Quote " Your f***** fine! Why did you call them. Your asthma is in your head!" Pt. was in clear distress.


----------

